# Dogs in Jeeps



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Or any other vehicle for that matter. 

Caught a break in the rain so I took Ryker for his first trip in the Jeep. He had a blast!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like he is having a great time so does his big brother.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

When you pass a cattle farm and the scent hits you(in a 94 jeep):


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

squerly said:


> Or any other vehicle for that matter.
> 
> Caught a break in the rain so I took Ryker for his first trip in the Jeep. He had a blast!


I love it Jim!! A jeep without the back seat is perfect for hauling Shepherds around in. Looks like you had a great day.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

If only I didn't hate how much my truck breaks down I would get a license plate that says "We Blazin" . . . then again, I don't smoke and I live in potsville LOL


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Shooter said:


> I love it Jim!! A jeep without the back seat is perfect for hauling Shepherds around in. Looks like you had a great day.


Thanks Donny, it was the first thing I took out and stored in the barn. Got a 1/2" rubber pad from Tractor Supply and cut it to fit the tub so the dogs get good traction and no sliding around. Put some indoor/outdoor carpet on the wells and presto, happy dogs! 

BTW, it never looked this clean again. Ever...


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

That is awesome! Lucky dogs.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

squerly said:


> Thanks Donny, it was the first thing I took out and stored in the barn. Got a 1/2" rubber pad from Tractor Supply and cut it to fit the tub so the dogs get good traction and no sliding around. Put some indoor/outdoor carpet on the wells and presto, happy dogs!
> 
> BTW, it never looked this clean again. Ever...


Wow, you had me feeling like a pig when I saw that picture. I am glad you are human. Mine is muddy all the time. Such a mess. I had actually cut a 1/2 inch thick plywood and fit it to the tub floor. That tub can get warm in the summer time and the plywood is a pretty good insulator. I had a rubberized mat on top of the plywood but Ranger tore it into small pieces. 

He got me tickled today. We were going down a two lane road and for no apparent reason he decided he didnt like the vehicles in the opposing lane. Every time a car passed us he would bark at it then he would attack my ragtop!!! I had to scold him 3-4 times before he quit. I need the old ragtop.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

squerly said:


>













Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabby117 (Jan 13, 2014)

How about Taco dog, She owns this truck.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Love this thread. I will have to post a picture of Hakki in my jeep. Right now you can hardly see him as he is so dark he blends in with the carpet. Hoping the weather clears up in the next 4 weeks so I can take my top and doors off and get my cargo net back out of the garage.

I have only had him for 4 weeks so he hasn't had the enjoyment of experiencing a topless jeep yet


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks like tons of fun makes me miss my jeep!


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Abbey my heart dog. She crossed the rainbow bridge this past August.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Another picture of Abbey in my jeep


----------



## LBethO (Mar 18, 2017)

OH MY GOD! That is hilarious!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Rex-N-Ryker, Trish and myself went Jeepin with some friends. Ryker drove...


----------



## Tasha A Taylor (Apr 22, 2017)

Here's my boy Ben Ju enjoying his ride! Took his big ears a while to get acclimated to topless driving but he enjoys it now!


----------



## Bonnie&Clyde (Feb 8, 2017)

Our boy and girl haven't Jeeped yet....just on our trips home when we got them......Plan on a lot of Jeeping in the future with our 2.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Shooter said:


> I had a rubberized mat on top of the plywood but Ranger tore it into small pieces.


Costco sells packages of interlocking foam floor mat that are perfect for this purpose. You can cut them to fit with an Exacto knife. They come as squares that fit together, so if a dog rips up a square, you can just pop in another one. It's both cushiony and grippy, so it's almost like it was designed for dogs...but it is labeled as for garage shops or something like that. It's pretty cheap too.

I've seen it elsewhere, at a little higher cost -- the idea is like this:
Sears.com


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Well me and Mr Ranger got us some jeep time on this beautiful day. I have the doors and rag top off for the summer. Just the bikini to keep the sun out of my eyes and rain off me.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Shooter said:


> Well me and Mr Ranger got us some jeep time on this beautiful day. I have the doors and rag top off for the summer. Just the bikini to keep the sun out of my eyes and rain off me.


I am so freaking jealous! I was really tempted to get my jeep nakey this past weekend and then it snows 6" yesterday. I might be safe in another week or so but I am getting really impatient!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

melissajancie said:


> I am so freaking jealous! I was really tempted to get my jeep nakey this past weekend and then it snows 6" yesterday. I might be safe in another week or so but I am getting really impatient!


I totally understand!! We are there. I hope you get it soon. When I shed the doors and ragtop it was just like a huge exhale!!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Shooter......your pup is growing up.....I'm guessing you feel "whole" again.....got your bud riding shotgun....

SuperG


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

SuperG said:


> Shooter......your pup is growing up.....I'm guessing you feel "whole" again.....got your bud riding shotgun....
> 
> SuperG


SuperG, yessuh, its as close to right as I can be. My daughter was over the other day and made the comparison between Scout and Ranger. She said that Scout was almost more like a friend on equal footing and Ranger is like a little daddys boy. So I am sure I have spoiled him some but he is a total pleasure for me to be with. Now as far as shotgun goes.... Not in the jeep! No doors so thats a bad idea. He likes the back and I had removed the back seat for that reason.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

I apologize in advance but I am currently binge watching the Sarah Conner Chronicles and it brought back to mind a scene from Terminator 1.

German Shepherd in a Jeep! In one of the best movies ever! Awesome.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Two things my dogs know well. The sound of a cheese wrapper and the word "Jeep".


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

Got the jeep topless this weekend and took the babies out for the first time!! Zeus and Athena loved it!!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Doesn't get much better than this !


----------



## gsdforlife22 (Dec 26, 2016)

mommyto3GSD I love that harness system! Ive been using a ruffwear harness and a strap with carbines on both sides. Unfortunately his furriness always gets himself tangled. Does having the attachment point on the belly still have that problem?


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

gsdforlife22 said:


> mommyto3GSD I love that harness system! Ive been using a ruffwear harness and a strap with carbines on both sides. Unfortunately his furriness always gets himself tangled. Does having the attachment point on the belly still have that problem?


It was less of an issue harnessing them from the belly. Their biggest problem was tangling up on each other haha


----------



## mommyto3GSD (Jun 18, 2016)

squerly said:


> Doesn't get much better than this !


Yess!!! They were protecting the jeep!! And me!!


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Technically its not a Jeep but a Range Rover but hey I love the photo.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Look at those dirty noses! Who have they been digging up? 
I hadn't of thought of hooking the car tether to the chest ring on the Kurgo harness. Do you find it is more comfortable than using the ring furthest back?


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

FJ Cruiser


----------



## travich (May 23, 2017)

I have a GSD and a jeep so I will have to post now if the moderators ever approve my account!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

travich said:


> I have a GSD and a jeep so I will have to post now if the moderators ever approve my account!


ABSOLUTELY!! Life is funner with a German Shepherd in a Jeep! Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr Ranger jeepin


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Not the best picture but Hakki is so dark that it is hard to get a good picture of him in my jeep.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't think I have posted this one before. I can't see out of my rear window when he does this


----------



## Dan Knowlton (Mar 14, 2017)

I LOVE the pics! I would do one of Max, my 7 month old pure black GSD, but he has decided that a moving truck is the best place to nap! I have a quad cab and it does not matter if he is in the front or back! I've also tried the bed of the truck (shell with vent windows and a fitted bed rug) but he did not like the harness to keep him from getting thrown around. 

I think his strategy is that, if he takes a nap, he has more energy when he gets to where we are going. 

Dan


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

*One more from the archives*







Man oh man do I miss having a puppy..... even if they are completely loco


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Spiderweb Shade is on and the pups are ready to go Jeepin'. Going to be a fun weekend!

Enjoying all of the pics!!


----------



## dan&diesel (Jan 25, 2017)

Well, it's not a Jeep but he took it upon himself to hop in the trunk ...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

dan&diesel said:


> Well, it's not a Jeep but he took it upon himself to hop in the trunk ...



Love it!!


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Ha! Love this . Need to find the photo of my GSD(RIP) who obliged with his 90 pound self and got in the back of my mini cooper clubman a few years ago. Wish I had a photo of my GSD back in the days who would love to go for rides in my VW
Karmann Ghia.


----------



## BigJB (May 26, 2017)

My backseat is still recuperating from bringing home our new fur ball. She's 12 weeks now and still getting used it without too much motion sickness. But she loves it even though she gets a wicked case of a slobber beard. I'll be sure to post a proper intro when I get her to slow down enough for a good picture.


----------



## travich (May 23, 2017)




----------



## travich (May 23, 2017)

*Jeep pic*

This is my jeep pic.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

travich said:


> This is my jeep pic.


A jeep with a German Shepherd, Texas tag and a mountaineer tire cover.....
nothing good will come from this.....

Just gigging you brother. Love it!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

No Jeep, but I have a 92 Saab that Tessa loves.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Finally topless!!! Never had to wait this long to take my top off and I am heading out wheeling tomorrow so will be getting some good pictures of Hakki and my jeep and post them up.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

melissajancie said:


> Finally topless!!! Never had to wait this long to take my top off and I am heading out wheeling tomorrow so will be getting some good pictures of Hakki and my jeep and post them up.


There is nothing good for me to say here. Have fun and looking forward to the pics.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

The images that phrase conjures up.... lol Have a good time!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

RZZNSTR said:


> The images that phrase conjures up.... lol Have a good time!


I know, right? I could get started but I really enjoy not being banned from the group. I've already been banned from the Waffle House so this is all I have left!! JK JK


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Shooter said:


> I know, right? I could get started but I really enjoy not being banned from the group. I've already been banned from the Waffle House so this is all I have left!! JK JK


Indeed! Hahahaha!


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Well I messed up! I was so busy wheeling and taking care of Hakki (water, water, water) that I forgot to take any pictures. Never have been good about taking pictures on wheeling trips as I get too involved with everything else.

But....here is a picture of my topless jeep and I swear to you Hakki is in the back laying on his bed. You just can't see him!

We started at 2:30 pm until 6 pm and then I met some other jeepers at 6:30 pm and we went until 9:30 pm but the latter wheeling trip was going through some heavy snow. Got the fun opportunity to pull out a truck that got centered in the snow around dark. He was alone - never a good thing!

My jeep is the one in front.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

melissajancie said:


> Well I messed up! I was so busy wheeling and taking care of Hakki (water, water, water) that I forgot to take any pictures. Never have been good about taking pictures on wheeling trips as I get too involved with everything else.
> 
> But....here is a picture of my topless jeep and I swear to you Hakki is in the back laying on his bed. You just can't see him!
> 
> ...


Oh, I love it! Girl in Jeep rescues guy in truck, lol. Yeah!!!!


----------



## Ottosaurus-rex (Mar 19, 2016)

Asleep... finally at home


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

melissajancie said:


> My jeep is the one in front.


Nice Jeep!


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

squerly said:


> Nice Jeep!


Thanks! I put a lot of time and money into it to build it right for rock crawling. After all I live in Utah and am not far from Moab but there are places right here in the valley area to go wheeling and crawl rocks. It has been a ton of fun since I got my jeep in 2014. Wish I had bought one before I was middle aged


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

Unfortunately not a good shot of the Jeep itself and this picture is from a year or two back but here are my two in the Wrangler doing the head tilt.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Perfect!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Last Sunday Hubby and I loaded up
Hans and went to a lake that's about 45 minutes from home. It was the perfect Jeep day with sunny skies and perfect temperature. We stopped to get an ice cream on the way back and Hans made a couple of new friends...a lady asked very politely if she and her son (about 9 or 10) could pet him. Anytime someone asks politely I let them. 
Can't wait to go again this weekend.
There is nothing Hans enjoys more than a ride in the Jeep!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Last Sunday Hubby and I loaded up
> Hans and went to a lake that's about 45 minutes from home. It was the perfect Jeep day with sunny skies and perfect temperature. We stopped to get an ice cream on the way back and Hans made a couple of new friends...a lady asked very politely if she and her son (about 9 or 10) could pet him. Anytime someone asks politely I let them.
> Can't wait to go again this weekend.
> There is nothing Hans enjoys more than a ride in the Jeep!


Great pic of Mr Hans. He looks like he loves jeepin!! The net looks like a good GSD tool for a jeep.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

GreenCo said:


> Unfortunately not a good shot of the Jeep itself and this picture is from a year or two back but here are my two in the Wrangler doing the head tilt.


Yep, that's what they're known for the best!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

It appears that Mr Ranger has found a new way to get into the jeep and just hangout. I have removed the doors and top for the summer so he is now getting into the jeep from the passenger side doorway and climbing into the back. He already has a waterbowl back there so he is good. He just lays in the back, smiles and watches me work.

Its a dogs life aint it?

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So many pretty pups!

I don't like this thread at all, and I will be most unpopular at the end of this post.

It used to be a think to have a couple of big dogs in the back of a pick up truck. We live in rural Ohio and that is what everyone used to drive, and it was just normal to have dogs riding in the back. 

So this lady who was teaching me and Arwen, back in the dark ages, was relaying this horrifying story of a man showing up with his dog in the back of his pick up. And I was like, "duh, so???" 

So she patiently explained to me -- yeah this lady was like seventy something and is long gone now, but a real dog person into everything, bread Bovier des Flanders I think -- anyway she told me how dogs were flipped out of trucks, slammed about, and all that. And she also told me that when people let their dog's heads hang out the window, all it takes is for a stone to be kicked up, and your dog is walking around with no eyeball. 

I have not allowed my dogs to hang their heads out of windows since then. 

So, so many pretty dogs. Most of them will not be damaged by riding back there. But if even one of them loses an eye... I guess I've seen too many one-eye'd dogs.


----------



## BlitzRomman (May 24, 2017)

Question from a first time dog owner, did yours stumble around the back seat and then figured it out or do they always just stumble around. If mine is laying down he's perfectly fine but when he stands up to look around he looks like he's on ice. Also he doesn't like to stick his head out the window when im driving. Only when stopped.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

selzer said:


> So many pretty pups!
> 
> I don't like this thread at all, and I will be most unpopular at the end of this post.
> 
> ...


No you will not be the most unpopular!! You are a neat person that always has great posts! Genuine concerns are never reviled or dismissed out of hand. I always try to insure my boy is safe as I am sure most jeeper GSD owners are.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Well I now have a dog/jeep situation.
.....

When I tell Ranger to go out and pee. He just runs and gets in the jeep!! I guess I should be frustrated but it makes me laugh everytime. 

Kinda like when the mom told the kids to get ready for supper they went and got in the car!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------

